# Min 10 years for oas



## Eleni (Sep 13, 2019)

Would be great if you could shed some light on my question. 10 years of residency are required to qualify for a minimum oas. 

My question is as follows: can the missing 3years be accumulated after one reaches 65? 
I am a Canadian citizen.
Thanks to all the experts for their input.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

One can defer starting OAS until age 70 so I would think so. I haven't seen anything written up for this scenario. 
Calling and asking may confirm it, from the source.

The other question is whether the countries you were living in has a social security agreement with Canada or if you have contributed to the social security system of one of the countries with which Canada has established a social security agreement.


Cheers


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Eleni said:


> Would be great if you could shed some light on my question. 10 years of residency are required to qualify for a minimum oas.
> 
> My question is as follows: can the missing 3years be accumulated after one reaches 65?
> I am a Canadian citizen.
> Thanks to all the experts for their input.


Hi Eleni - The answer to your question is a definite "Yes", although Eclectic also makes a good point of possibly qualifying for only 7/40ths under one of Canada's many international social security agreements. See this link for a list of possible countries: https://www.canada.ca/en/services/benefits/publicpensions/cpp/cpp-international/apply.html


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Dogger1953:

Thanks for the confirmation.

I would think that when one starts OAS would lock in what the numbers of years of eligibility is, so deferring would be a requirements, correct?



Cheers


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Not enough info provided. For example, if you are not living in Canada at the time you apply, the requirement is 20 years of residency in Canada, not 10. The 10 only applies if you are living in Canada when you apply.

https://www.canada.ca/en/services/benefits/publicpensions/cpp/old-age-security/eligibility.html

Nor can you return to Canada, apply under the 10 year rule, start receiving OAS and then leave again. If you did that, the 20 year rule comes into affect again. The link above is relatively clear.

If you want more input here, then you need to provide more background relevant to your current age, where you are currently resident, what you plan to do in regards to future residency. ie. live in Canada or elsewhere.

I am having a hard time imagining someone who at age 65 has only spent 7 years in Canada since age 18 and now intends to retire and live in Canada. IF I were to surmise from your name that you are for example a dual Greek citizen who spent some years living and working in Canada but intends to retire and live in Greece after age 65, then the 20 year rule would apply and whether you could make up the 10 years or not is irrelevant, you would have to make up the 20 years.

Should add that Canada does have an agreement with Greece and time spent resident in either AFTER you became a Canadian citizen would be counted towards the OAS requirement. But that only applies if my guess as to your other nationality is correct.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> Hi Dogger1953:
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> ...


Hi Eclectic - As per my previous reply, delaying OAS for 3 years is one option whereby they could qualify for 10/40ths at age 68 (they can't also claim the deferral increase of 0.6% per month of delay) OR if they can "totalize" to the required 10 years through on of the agreements, they could qualify for 7/40ths at age 65.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Longtimeago said:


> Not enough info provided. For example, if you are not living in Canada at the time you apply, the requirement is 20 years of residency in Canada, not 10. The 10 only applies if you are living in Canada when you apply.
> 
> https://www.canada.ca/en/services/benefits/publicpensions/cpp/old-age-security/eligibility.html
> 
> ...


Hi LTA - I agree with everything that you have said, but I'd like to add that even if they're applying from outside Canada, they could possibly meet the 20-year requirement under one of the agreements, and thereby qualify for 7/40ths OAS payable outside Canada.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Dogger1953 said:


> Hi LTA - I agree with everything that you have said, but I'd like to add that even if they're applying from outside Canada, they could possibly meet the 20-year requirement under one of the agreements, and thereby qualify for 7/40ths OAS payable outside Canada.


Yes, that's what I was saying in the last sentence of my response Dogger1953. It's up to the OP now to come back and clarify her situation.


----------



## Eleni (Sep 13, 2019)

There is not much to add) I came to Canada as a landed immigrant at 58, became a Canadian citizen at 62. Now I am 65 with 7 years of residence in Canada. I was wondering as i asked previously - if I stay in Canada till I am 68 (which means 10 complete years of residence in Canada) will I qualify for oas? I hope that provides a complete description of my situation. Thanks again!


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Eleni said:


> There is not much to add) I came to Canada as a landed immigrant at 58, became a Canadian citizen at 62. Now I am 65 with 7 years of residence in Canada. I was wondering as i asked previously - if I stay in Canada till I am 68 (which means 10 complete years of residence in Canada) will I qualify for oas? I hope that provides a complete description of my situation. Thanks again!


YES!


----------



## Eleni (Sep 13, 2019)

Dogger, thanks!


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Eleni said:


> There is not much to add) I came to Canada as a landed immigrant at 58, became a Canadian citizen at 62. Now I am 65 with 7 years of residence in Canada. I was wondering as i asked previously - if I stay in Canada till I am 68 (which means 10 complete years of residence in Canada) will I qualify for oas? I hope that provides a complete description of my situation. Thanks again!


Only as noted if you REMAIN in Canada after you qualify at age 68 and apply. If you leave Canada even after qualifying for the 10 years and starting to receive OAS payments, the 20 year requirement would kick in and you would no longer receive payments at all.

When you write, 'If I stay in Canada till I am 68' it can be interpreted as saying you intend to LEAVE after you qualify for the 10 year requirement. So again, getting the right responses depends on making it clear what your intentions are after you qualify. Will you stay in Canada or do you intend to leave?

The simple answer of yes you will qualify after 10 years is correct but sometimes the simple answer to a simple question is the wrong answer to the question that should have been asked but was not. For someone here to ASSUME you are asking the right question may as the saying goes, make an *** out of U and ME.  

The qualified answer would be that YES you will qualify and will be able to get OAS payments as long as you STAY in Canada.


----------



## Eleni (Sep 13, 2019)

Longtimeago - thank you! Grateful to you and Dogger for having replied to my question


----------

